# Looking for sub work /contracts Maryland, ( Eastern Shore or Annapolis Area)



## Leggslandscape (Jan 29, 2010)

Hello Plow site. Looking to Grow my Snow Plowing Business majorly this winter. I Live in Kent Island, Maryland and am willing to travel over the bridge within reasonable distance. Very Prompt and professional service, email me or call if you need a sub or know any one that needs to fill a contract any help would be greatly appreciated.
410-490-5748 (Cory)
[email protected]

Leggs Lawn And Landscape
Dodge 2500 Meyer 8'
Ford f 550 14' dump 
Takeuchi TL-130 Meyer 7.5' Power Angel
Ariens Snow Blowers
Plenty Of Shovelers 
Dependable and Realiable
Lic/Linsured


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

Pm me. I have a job in annapolis


----------

